# Mandy is gone...



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I know that I haven’t been on this site for a VERY long time, and it was just sporadically the last few times on here, but some of you may remember me from a couple years ago. Mandy and I used to post fairly frequently for about a year or two, but then life caught up with me and I’ve been pulled every which way but loose. No excuse, just facts. I haven’t hardly had time for anything lately, but I did want to get back here to share the sad news about Mandy.

One week ago today she left me and headed to the Rainbow Bridge. Mandy was only 14 years old, having just had a birthday earlier in the month. She was the sweetest dog that I’ve ever known and I am truly blessed to have been able to share our lives together for the past 12 years. My wife got Mandy when she was only about eight weeks old and they were very good for each other. When I came on the scene I knew that I would only be accepted if I was first accepted by Mandy. It was a kind of “love me, love my dog” situation that I couldn’t have planned on turning out any better than it did. When we married (about 10.5 years ago) I “formally” adopted Mandy and promised to be her care-giver and guardian. We became instant buddies and were pretty much inseparable. 

Close to a year ago she was diagnosed with “degenerative myopathy” (a degenerative loss of strength and muscle in her hips and legs). Couple this with the hip dysplasia that she has had since she was about two, and it had crippled her fairly badly. She was a trooper though, as she never complained and got around the best that she could. She needed help going up and down stairs, but could handle flat areas like normal. It wasn’t until the last couple days that she also needed help standing up after laying and after squatting when she went to the bathroom. Only the last few days did I carry her outside and back inside instead of just assisting her with the stairs.

Wednesday, she quit eating and only drank a wee bit of water, so we took Mandy into the vet on Thursday morning. The vet basically told us that Mandy was dehydrated and she thought that her kidneys had shut down and that she probably had liver damage, all this in addition to her lack of mobility. She stated that she could possibly correct the kidney problem, but that she could not regain strength in her hips. To prevent her from suffering and to give her a wee bit of dignity, we decided to let her go. We took her to see my wife’s parents and then took her home for a few hours before returning to the vet’s office. She passed peacefully.

I’d like to thank everyone who befriended Mandy and me, and I will not forget this site as someday we intend to find another Golden to share our lives with.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry! I know Mandy is running around Rainbow Bridge, smiling down on you and chasing butterflies. May time heal your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!

RIP Mandy.....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but how wonderful that you got to spend 12 years with a great dog like Mandy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mandy had a wonderful life with your wife first and then you. That your wife chose you and Mandy agreed shows you are a loving, caring person.

We lost our first Golden at 14 1/2 years in exactly the same way minus the h. d.

Mandy is now at peace and without pain. That is the gift of love.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I remember you and Mandy. I am so sorry you have lost her. You gave her such a great life and it made me smile that you were not accepted into the family unless accepted by Mandy. So you must be a great man. Please give my condolences to your wife on the loss of Mandy and I do hope you will be back when you plan on getting your next golden. Fourteen years is a long time to share with our pups so you are very lucky but it doesnt make the pain any less. My heart goes out to you with your pain. 
Run Free at the Bridge Mandy, You are loved and missed so much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Tom, I'm so sorry to hear of Mandy's passing. What a sweetheart she was. Godspeed darling, and big hugs to you and your wife. I do hope you pop in and let us hear from you now and again.... you've been missed. And, of course I hope that one day you will find another golden to love and share your life with.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of Mandy's passing.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Mandy. No matter how long we have our dogs the end just comes way too soon. You did the best thing for her and I know she is at the bridge running and playing with my Daisy who I lost to cancer in June when she was six. I hope you do get another golden because the best thing to heal your heart after the loss of a golden is a new golden puppy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, Tom. I remember your posts and I know Mandy had a charmed life. RIP Mandy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweet dreams Mandy...

Sorry to hear of her passing.....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Mandy girl. May she rest in peace.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss. Rest easy sweet Mandy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss =(. I know how difficult it is but know that she is in a better place, running and playing with all of our close friends who have left our sides. RIP Mandy
Stay strong!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was wondering how you and Mandy (and your wife) were doing. I am very sorry for your loss. She sure had a good long life with the two of you. She knew she was loved.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I remember you and Mandy, and I'm so sorry to hear of her passing. I hope you and your wife will take some comfort in knowing that you gave Mandy a wonderful life. She will always be in your heart.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of Mandy's passing. What a beautiful life she had!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember you and Mandy...and I am so sorry that she had to leave you. 14 years is amazing and still not enough! I hope you can find time to visit the forum, you might find that it helps to have others who understand what you are going through...because they are never just a dog.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I do remember you and Mandy. I'm so sorry 

And so happy that Mandy was loved for her whole life :heartbeat


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mandy was a lucky girl. I hope you find another Golden to share all that love you have to give.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandy's Dad*

Mandy's Dad

I am so very sorry to hear about Mandy.
I know my Snobear was there to greet her at the Rainbow Bridge and please do stick around!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mandy. It is heartbreaking to lose our beloved pet. She is running happily and painfree at the Rainbow Bridge waiting to see you again.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this news. Your girl will be sorely missed.
I am wondering when you began to suspect degenerative myopathy (since you said she had hip displaysia, and I am wondering if there were symptoms different from what the hip displaysia caused?)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you made that toughest but most loving decision you will ever have to make. I hope that you will soon be over the pain and able to smile at the love she gave you that can never be taken away.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I`m so sorry!

Mandy I hope you gave lots of love to my little Tessa whne you got there!! I hope your having lots of fun with all the other doggies!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I remember you, and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. Sleep well beautiful girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Mandy. It's so difficult when you have to send them to the bridge, but it takes so much love to put their pain above your own. I know that your girl is running free with no more pain to restrain her and she's playing with our pups and waiting to see you on the other side.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sad to hear that your beautiful Mandy had to leave.

She is running free without any pain now with the rest of the pups at the Bridge.

Rest in Peace Mandy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Life just isn't fair taking our beloved dogs so early. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Mandy....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet Mandy, run pain-free sweet Mandy @ the bridge, and my prayers are with you and your wife @ this time...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mandy. Even as painful as losing them is, we wouldn't give up sharing the wonderful amazing beings they are. Godspeed dear Mandy. You were vey blessed to have her for so many years.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your story is similar to mine, in that my Maggie was MY dog before I met my husband. She latched onto him right away, and he became her "dad." I lost her this past August, and if my husband hadn't been there, I don't know how I would have made it through the ordeal of letting her go. No doubt, Mandy is at the Bridge playing with all of the other amazing goldens.

I hope you get another golden. I have a new puppy now, and it really helps.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Many. Sending you and your wife strength.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mandy was a real sweetie. RIP Mandy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - it sounds as if despite Mandy's problems she shared a wonderful life with you, she will now be running free at the bridge, and I am sure that when you are able to welcome another golden into your life Mandy will have had a helping paw in your decision,

Sleep softly Mandy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you've lost Mandy. It is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I remember Mandy. I am so sorry to hear of her passing. Run free - play hard and sleep softly sweet Mandy.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

*i'm sorry*

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My Nugget went their today. Nugget and Mandy can play together pain free.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*They are together*

I am sure my Snobear greeted Nugget and Mandy at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Seems all I do is come here to shed tears these days. I remember your sweet Mandy and your support for me and Meggie during some of the tough days on chemo. I know the pain you are feeling and you have my deepest sympathy. Rest well beautiful Mandy. Find my Megs and have a good romp with her on your new strong legs.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember your posts about Mandy and how important she was in your life. I am sure you will miss her terribly. Thinking of you and your family during this difficult time . . .


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

RIP sweet Mandy. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tom, my sympathy on the loss of your precious Mandy. My angel Cody died from degenerative myelopathy, such a sad disease. I hope you will someday open your heart to another gold dog...


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. So glad you had her to 14 years. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i certainly do remember you and your dear Mandy and am so sorry she had to leave you. But I know you did the right thing lettering her go with no more suffereing. She willa lways be in your heart and as you sAID, ONE DAY A NEW GOLDEN WILL COME INTO YOUR LIVES. IT WILL NOT-----CAN NOT----REPLACE mANDY, BUT CAN HELP FILL A HOLE IN YOUR HEART.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I just lost my Ruby girl last week. May Mandy play hard with Ruby on the bridge.


----------

